# Looking for some search help



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

In the next several months we are hoping to be heading to our dream location! We are fortunate enough that we can go anywhere, but in a way it makes things difficult. So, after looking through this forum, I thought maybe I could get some advice.

We need to rent for 2-3 years before we can afford to either buy outright or have enough down to hopefully tempt someone into seller finance. Anyway.. we are initially thinking of MO, the Portland area and WA state. 

Currently we live in the AZ desert and HATE the heat. I do not want to live somewhere that stays above 90 for the entire summer. I also don't want to trade this awful heat for an entire winter that stays under 10 below (which is why we aren't looking in WI where I'm from). We DO want some snow, though. Growing food is important, so we'd like to be able to grow for most of the year, but will consider a greenhouse for colder months. We'd like to be in an area without building/property rules. And, we'd like to be able to find a larger home 4+ bedrooms or the ability to add on with at least 10 acres for about $150k.

Any ideas for us? Any other places to look? Oh, also, we love the idea of being near a bartering community ... maybe Amish? Not too sure how to figure that one out!
THANKS!!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

So, you're looking to rent for a few years before you actually buy?
Missouri has everything that you're looking for. There are Amish communities all through the state plus others who do bartering.
We are selling our property which has 40 acres & an 1824sf home on it. If you haven't already seen it, it's in the real estate section here on the forum.
Good luck & I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

I will look, sunny225. My husband is a disabled vet and our fight with the va looks to be about done. We can't leave where we are until it is (I work and we live on my parents' property) at which point we won't really be in a position to buy, but will be capable of moving and renting for a bit. I would rather be able to buy outright, which will take a couple of years.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yes, we did see that ... what an amazing property! What kinds of crops have you been able to grow in that part of MO? Do you get snow that far south? I went to school for a year in Springfield, so I know the area a little bit and it's beautiful.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Amy,
There are all kinds of things grown in this area. Up in these hills where we are, we grow our garden in the raised beds. Too many rocks here for much plowing, although we do have some corn under the power line this year. We have peas & butter beans, okra, squash, tomatoes, potatoes, peppers, dill, basil & thyme, plus some different kinds of mint. The raised beds make it easy here. Hubby has some cucumbers & butternut squash down close to the corn. Deer keep eating the tops out of the cucumber vines.
We get some snow but not too much. We had 3 or 4 good snows this past winter with about 4 inches being the most. Makes it pretty for a day or 2, then it's gone.
This seems to be a very good climate for us. We came from south MS where it is so HOT during the summer with high humidity. We've had some 100 degree temps for a day or 2 but it's like the snow - it doesn't last very long either.
I truly hope you find what you're looking for. Happy hunting.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks! Hope you find a buyer soon! If we were in the position now i think we'd be planning a trip to look! I can handle a few days at 100, but the past two weeks have been in the 120's and it will stay that way through august. I think you've given us another location to hunt!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Portland, OR is an expensive place to buy land, and OR is and expensive state tax-wise. They also have some crazy, protective zoning laws than can make developing a homestead expensive to impossible. I would not want to live there, although it does have a lot of beauty and a nice climate.
We like eastern WA, but there are political things here I don't like. Seattle controls the state, we get to pay for things like stadiums we don't use among other things, many of the state office holders simply ignore the east side. I would look at north Idaho if you like this area.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Idaho and washington along with oregon are top on our list and portland is moving down because of the things you've mentioned, at least for where we buy. Mo is on the list, but im apprehensive about it for some reason. Do you grow any crops in east wa? We have a 6yr old and we've been far from cultural things for too long. We do like spokane for that.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a garden and fruit trees as well as about 100 acres of alfalfa. There is a lot of hay in the area, and southern Spokane county is the beginning of the Palouse - one of the best wheat growing areas of the world. Altitude makes a difference in temperatures, there are lots of Orchards and truck gardens nd more wineries all the time.

Spokane has a lot to do as far as plays, museums and other things cultural. Most school districts are very home school friendly if you want to do that, there are several good private schools as well.

It is a good place to live, other than politically, if you care about politics.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for that info, that helps!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

If you're even thinking about the area around Spokane, WA, I would seriously consider Idaho. Idaho is a pretty desirable state to a lot of people. The weather varies quite a bit depending upon just where in the state. I've spent some time up around Priest River and Sandpoint but didn't end up moving there. If I did not have attachments in the east, Idaho would be high on my list of places to be exploring.

Best of luck!


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Any idea of a range in cost? We would like to have at least 10 acres, 5 if the house is perfect. We'd like a 4 bed/2-3 bath home, with maybe a basement (do they have those in that area?! I'm from the midwest and am baffled and nervous when there isn't a basement LOL), but not necessary, we can build. If we'd be looking at land only, how do I figure out how much it would cost to build a house? This is a huge move for us and we want to make sure that the area we go is a place where we can afford to actually make our home. 

We don't need jobs, but we are interested in things for kids. I can homeschool (and have), but I'd still like to make sure there is a 4h, etc for him to meet other kids. I know this is where we are heading and it will probably start by spring. I know we will need a well, septic, access to electricity initially. With a young child, we just can't afford to screw ourselves buying property that isn't going to work!

Thank you all for the info!!!


----------



## Bearsfan (Jun 21, 2012)

North Idaho has everything you need, homeschooling and 4H are big. The only problem would be that it does snow in winter sometimes deep, and any house we lived in or were visiting had no basement. Cost vary with location and value, but if you get overgrown property then you could log it and potentially pay for your down payment.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know how important this is to you, but Idaho does NOT take good care of it's disabled veterans!!! If your DH has to visit the VA on a regular basis and needs special care or counseling etc. it's important to find out what you get yourself into before you move. Although Oregon IS expensive, it has excellent care for it's veterans (contact www.oregon.gov/odva for more information) - including huge breaks on property taxes etc. Your DH has earned it - so take advantage of it and make sure he gets the best care and the best benefits there are!!!! You can search the web for VA benefits by state and this might help a little bit in your decision making process. Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The area VA hospital is in Spokane, and there is Fairchild Air force Base just west of Spokane in Airway Heights, WA for PX ect.

The housing market here has not recovered well. Prices are all over the map--there is a nice 40 acre piece of land with a creek down the road from us that is under $100,000.00 as well as several 20 acre pieces about the same price. There is a nice McMansion on 20 acres with a small barn that is listed at 399,000 as well as a beautiful 40 acre place with a wonderful barn with 12 stalls, a large indoor arena and a 2 or 3 bedroom apartment. It also has a fairly new triple wide with a large deck and is fenced and cross fenced. Both are very motivated to sell and open to offers.

You could look at Realtor.com for Spokane, Deer Park, Chattaroy and Newport WA to see what is listed. There are basements in some houses, I'd guess about 50%. 

PM me if you have any specific questions, I'll try to answer them.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Celtichorse ... YES! That IS very important to us, for sure. Do you know how WA state is for veterans or know of a way to find out how states are with vets? I love the idea of OR and dh grew up there. BUT, I keep looking at land and homes with land and they are just so far out of the budget we'll have. I know we can find cheaper land in southern or, but I'm not sold on the idea. 

Do many homesteaders who buy land, put a pre-fab home on or build their own? I'm excited ... anxious!!

EDIT: I found a website that rates state based on their "veteran friendliness". It could really be a big factor in which state we look at!! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

You can find info regarding VA benefits by state by looking up www.military.com , www.hadit.com, www.yuku.com which is a veterans benefits forum that talks about all benefits for disabled vets. There is also a site that rates the quality of care at VA hospitals in general, but I don't remember the name. Maybe you can google it. 
WA isn't bad as far as benefits. You can find the locations of clinics/hospitals on the VA website and maybe keep it in mind when searching for property, but it has been my experience that the closer you are to a medical center, the higher the property prices are.... which really sucks and you have to weigh what's more important to you - proximity to health care or price of homestead. 
As far as what kind of housing you want to put up... that's personal preference, building your own takes longer, but has more value and you can make changes along the way. It all depends how much work you want to put into this. Maybe you can find a place that already has a "pre-fab" and live in it while you build something you really want. Some of the properties that have older mobile homes on them that have little to no value and can't be financed anymore can be bought for a decent price (often owner financing). The upside is that you already have a well and electricity in place and maybe some other structures that are still useable. Good luck with your search! PM me if you would like more info about VA stuff....


----------

